# Quick E46 oil change question



## Alexbo (Dec 20, 2008)

I've looked at the oil change DIY walkthroughs and for the most part this seems like a common-sense oil change. Take out old oil, then put new oil in. The one exception is that there is that special type of oil filter cartridge we need to use, and apparently it is accessible via the use of a very large diameter metric socket (which I don't have). 

In most cars the oil filter is removable through the use of an oil filter wrench that works by just grabbing and twisting the filter itself. I have a rubber strap wrench that works great for this --I just don't know if my BMW's filter is torqued in too tight for this too work.

My question is: do I need to actually buy the large diameter socket, or can the oil filter cover on my car be removed via the standard rubber strap "grab and twist," method. I don't want to buy a huge socket for no reason, but I also don't want to get halfway through the job and find out I absolutely need it.


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

The strap should work but to be sure just check it yourself, you're not gonna spill anything, especially when the engine is cold. 

BTW, you can find a socket for less than 10 bucks at your local autoparts store.


----------



## jetjock07 (Oct 24, 2006)

I've been using the strap for a while. Really aggravating b/c the oil filter housing is so tight and close to the engine. I ready somewhere about a month ago that a professional BMW mechanic was doing some experimenting and found that socket is what you need to use b/c there is hardly a chance that you'll break the lid. He said using anything else would apply uneven pressure around the lid and it could break and bla bla bla. Got the socket at my auto parts store pretty cheap.


----------



## ffej (Aug 17, 2005)

If you have a big enough crescent wrench, that will take care of the 'removal' for you, but you'll not be able to accurately torque the cover back on. Like F1crazy said, your local auto parts store should have a socket to do the job for less than $10.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2007)

We sell two sockets - a 'premium' and 'economy' - both 6pt 36mm sockets, 3/8 drive designed not to strip the delicate plastic housing. They'll also allow use of your 3/8" drive torque wrench to apply final torque (you're all doing this, right?)...

Premium: $24.00 shipped:


Economy: $14.50 shipped: 


The only difference is finish and machine work. The premium AST brand socket is BEAUTIFUL...

Please check with us before shopping for tools - we've got just about everything you need. Can't find something? Ask! [email protected]

Ken


----------



## Neil1138 (Feb 28, 2008)

i have this: http://www.tractorsupply.com/webapp...83|14185|28867?listingPage=true&Special=false

the biggest damn wrench ive ever seen in my life. I use it for this purpose only


----------



## funksavage (May 20, 2008)

It's worth it to just go get the socket and a torque driver that fits it. The risk is much higher than the cost of the socket and driver.


----------



## justlikemusic (Jul 19, 2008)

It's a 32mm socket isn't it? Under $10.... invest for life. Using a filter remover for that would be just sooo sooo stupid, good luck.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 27, 2007)

US spec - 36mm.


----------

